# Ammo question



## Strom (Apr 9, 2013)

I just got my first slingshot, a poly Maxim for Flippingout, and I really like it a lot. The only ammo I have found local is 1/4 steel. No 5/16 or 3/8 has been available. Is this a good fit for this slingshot. It seems to be shooting somewhat high and I thought a heavier ammo may be better. The Maxim comes set up with tubes, any thoughts would be great.
Eric


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

3/8 would be the best choice of the three.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Those tubes are much too stout for 1/4 inch steel. Even 3/8 is too light for best performance. If there is a gunshop nearby that sells reloading equipment try some OO or OOO buckshot. Any solid pistol bullet around 125 grains would also work well. Even glass marbles are better than .25 steel.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Henry is spot on as usual, you def wanna get some 36 cal lead muzzle loaders from a sports shop or 7/16 steel from Nathan


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

There should be a Walmart not too far from you ... they usually carry 3/8 inch steel shot in the sporting goods section. Many sporting goods stores and gun shops will also carry a variety of slingshot ammo.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Strom (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys. I've tried 2 Wal-Marts and an Ace and all they had was 1/4, but the Ace said they could special order some 3/8 for me. Will probably try some of it. I will also try the local gun shop for some 00 and the 36 cal lead.
Eric


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Marbles shot pretty good out of the bands that came with my slingshot from him, even 3/8 seemed too light. I may be wrong but I think 3/8 ammo is 3.5 grams and 5/8 marbles are 5.5 grams. I prefer bigger and heavier ammo though and don't use 3/8 steel very often. I just noticed the .36 lead suggestion that would prob work very well


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

Another noob here. Thread snitch. 

Question - what ammo is the best for practicing to start with?

Thanks.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

The "best" ammo is whatever is matched to your bands. A lot depends on what is available to you locally. I shoot a lot of stones because I have used then all my life ... longer than you want to think about! Personally I would never shoot anything lighter than 3/8 inch steel ... when I first introduce folks to slingshots, I always start with 3/8 inch steel. For round ball, I prefer .45 caliber lead ... but as I said, for just plinking I shoot stones.

My suggestion is that you try a variety of things and see what suits you best.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

Thanks, Charles.

The problem is, that we have nothing here to shoot. I mean, we have stones (but I've already scratched the fork with one of them), and maybe hex nuts. Marbles that I saw cots 250 USD for a kg (2 pounds) - and this is nuts. I can't find any steel balls for sale available in my country, and to order them from abroad - I'm afraid the shipping will cost 20 times the price of the balls themselves...

Who's the best seller to order ammo from him?


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Fellows I think 36 call lead is still too light for all but the lightest tubes.


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

What do you think if I start with some cheap chinese marbles? Is it safe?


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

abagrizzli said:


> What do you think if I start with some cheap chinese marbles? Is it safe?


I use cheap marbles a lot, never had any problems.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

There is always a mold and scrap lead.


----------



## duckyousuckers (May 3, 2013)

marbles are dirt cheap £3 per 100,will marbles fire ok from barnett diablo do you think ???


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

If you understand what you are doing, just about any ammo can be fired "safely" from just about any slingshot. If you do not understand what you are doing, no ammo can be fired "safely" from any slingshot.

If you are worried about fork hits, do a search on this forum for lots of tips and hints. If you get REALLY desperate, send me a PM and I will point you in the right direction. If you are absolutely new, roll up some tinfoil into balls about 3/4 of an inch, 19mm, in diameter and practice shooting those until you do not get fork hits any more.

The universe is full of rocks ... and they are free.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## duckyousuckers (May 3, 2013)

what i was getting at charles is it appears that some ammo fire better from certain slingshots/catapults,was just wondering if marbles and diablo was a good combination.someone may have used a diablo before and know which ammo fires best ie power/accuracy.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

No marbles and a diablo is not a good combination, they are too light.


----------



## duckyousuckers (May 3, 2013)

cheers august very helpfull.nice 1


----------



## bushcraftkid (Jan 27, 2013)

I personally don't think rocks can be beat for plinking, (and even hunting sometimes) and once you are accurate with those, you are an expert with anything. The other option is cut rods, also just about free if you have a way to cut them (bolt cutters are the easiest and cheapest way)


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hey Storm! I have the same tubes on my scout and have tried all the suggested ammo and I have found for the tubes the most accurate for me is 45 cal. lead round balls! I cast my own but any good gun shop that carries muzzle loader (black powder) supplies have them!

36 cal. dia. was to small for me!


----------



## Strom (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I bought a steel ball sample pack and have found that 7/16 balls shoot pretty well. I have not got any lead balls yet but they are next on my list. A neighbor who does not shoot a SS, but hunts also suggested that I cast my own lead balls so I may look at that for the future.
Thanks,
Eric


----------



## duckyousuckers (May 3, 2013)

ive just bought some 1/4 6mm steel balls and there a bit small for my diablo,ill give em a go but i think they be no use.


----------



## OldSchool (Apr 21, 2013)

Just for fun I made a BB shooter with light bands and a small natural fork. Had lots of fun shooting last night for pennies.


----------

